

PEP 3148 Accepted: futures – execute computations asynchronously - timf
http://jessenoller.com/2010/07/11/pep-3148-accepted-futures-execute-computations-asynchronously/

======
streblo
Finally we get a parallel map!

~~~
jnoller
You mean like:
[http://docs.python.org/library/multiprocessing.html#multipro...](http://docs.python.org/library/multiprocessing.html#multiprocessing.pool.multiprocessing.Pool.map)

